# i got alice weighed...



## JoJo16

at 16 weeks 4 days she weighs 14lb 1oz!! i thought she would be more.
do you girls get your bubbas weighed often and how much do they weigh
xxxx


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie got weighed last week at 12 weeks and she weighed 12 1b 1. my lil chunky bum lol &#9829; x x


----------



## KrisKitten

last time i got tommy weighed he was just over 5 months (and it was after he had a horrible cold and i could tell he'd lost some weight) but he was 16lb 8oz :)
xxx


----------



## JoJo16

at 12 weeks alice was 12lb 5oz so not far off what maisie is.

aww kris i remember you saying tommy was really ill bless him. xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Aww :) chubba! Though my little madam has always been a little on the small side, I'm quite small myself so it doesn't worry me too much. Comparing your LO to miine, the nearest weight i've got was at 17 weeks and she was 12lb 6oz. I used to get her weighed every 4 weeks, but I've missed the last few times. I weighed her at my mums last weekend though and she is roughly 16lb 8oz :) Tiny for 9 months!! 3-6 month clothes go up to 18lb usually so that gives you a fair idea lol. My ickle bub. 

Sorry I go on a bit :flower: I'm excited having this new teen parenting section!

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ Oh also, Robyn was breastfed until she was about 7 months old. I *think* breastfed babies can be smaller. 

xoxox


----------



## JoJo16

alice is really small and doesnt look how much she weighs if that makes sense. she was 7lb 12oz at birth and was in tiny baby clothes for the first 3 weeks. tiny baby clothes go up to 6lb and she was about 9lb when she went into new born which go up to 9lb if that makes sense lol. xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

yeh Lor they do grow at different paces..i dont think its as regulated as the growth in FF babies...like because they are fed on demand they are more likely to be at the right weight iykwim?
Even if its small on the charts...tommy used to be exactly on th 50th centile b4 he got ill tho..now hes just below, hes exclusively BFed xxx


----------



## JoJo16

alice is strange lol in her first few weeks she was on the 50th centile for weight, 15th centile for height (im only 5ft.3ish) and her hc was almost on 91st!! nothing else has been measured recently though so i dont no how its changed


----------



## KrisKitten

lol yeh tommy was short, average weight and big headed :rofl: xxx


----------



## JoJo16

atleast shes not the only one then lol!! xxxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

KrisKitten said:


> yeh Lor they do grow at different paces..i dont think its as regulated as the growth in FF babies...like because they are fed on demand they are more likely to be at the right weight iykwim?
> Even if its small on the charts...tommy used to be exactly on th 50th centile b4 he got ill tho..now hes just below, hes exclusively BFed xxx

Yeah that's what I was told. I mean she was doiong really well, putting on weight like what they put as an 'average baby growth line' thing, and then about 4 months she just slowed right down and I was told to start weaning. She's FF now, well follow on milk, but she's not put on big amounts since going onto it from being exclusively BF. 

Oh and JoJo16, snap!! Robyn was 7lb 12 oz when she was born too!!

xoxox


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie started off just below 25th for weight and is now jst below 50th. her height started off just below 9th lol and is now just under 50th so shes grown loads lol and her head has always been just below 50th so shes totally in proportion x


----------



## KrisKitten

lol tommy was exactly a pound lighter than you 2's...6lb 12oz :haha:


----------



## JoJo16

i was so used to big babies because my sisters were 9lb 8 and 8lb 8 so i thought alice was really light i couldnt imagine what it would be like to have a really lickle babba.


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie was a lil 6 1b 7, which suprised me cuz i thought shed b huge and she was a week late x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh bless!! Tommy must have been tiddly! I thought 7lb 12 was light!!!

I guess they're all going to be different proportion wise. I really don't understand how they can work out what is 'normal' 

xoxox


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ AND Maisie must have been tiddly too! I couldn't imagine Robyn being any littler than she was haha. 

xoxox


----------



## KrisKitten

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs262.snc3/27786_417249960699_588895699_5774283_5600987_n.jpg
lol he weighed nothing! so teeny...strong lil thing for his size though he could hold his head up at a couple weeks...look at that pic and the size of OHs hand compared to his head lol
if i cupped the back of his head when he was feeding my fingers would come past his hairline iykwim? :cloud9: xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh look at him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's mini!! I love newborns, I never get over how tinsy they are. 

xoxox


----------



## hayley x

My baby girl is 11lb (just!!) at 13 weeks - we have our own scales so weigh her all the time xxx


----------



## AP

JoJo16 said:


> at 16 weeks 4 days she weighs 14lb 1oz!! i thought she would be more.

Thats what my LO weighed 2 weeks ago. Look at my siggie for her age :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

sb22 said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> at 16 weeks 4 days she weighs 14lb 1oz!! i thought she would be more.
> 
> Thats what my LO weighed 2 weeks ago. Look at my siggie for her age :rofl:Click to expand...

shes just so precious x x


----------



## JoJo16

alice's head was the same kris. her head was like the same size as my boob lol


----------



## danniemum2be

maisies head was smaller than my boob lol x


----------



## JoJo16

sb22 said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> at 16 weeks 4 days she weighs 14lb 1oz!! i thought she would be more.
> 
> Thats what my LO weighed 2 weeks ago. Look at my siggie for her age :rofl:Click to expand...

i must have a real chunkie bum then lol!!


----------



## JoJo16

danniemum2be said:


> maisies head was smaller than my boob lol x

awww bless! what was her hc? xx


----------



## danniemum2be

33cm but my boobs are just too big x


----------



## danniemum2be

this is maisies head compared to her dads hand lol.
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_1509-1.jpg


----------



## JoJo16

omg she is teeny!! thats so cute. i dont no if i have any like that il look :D
alice's was 35.5 i think but her head and face was realllyyy swollen from forceps.


----------



## purple_kiwi

wow i have a big baby then lol. at 10 weeks she was 14 lbs 3 oz. she was 7 lbs 8 oz at birth


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: okay girls im going to storm in with my huge baby!

8lb14.5 at birth HC: 36cm :shock:

at 11months shes 21 & half pounds :haha: her head and length measure lines above her weight though.. shes a very tall little girly like her dad! not short arse like me :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

oh and at 16 weeks she was 14lb8 :) x


----------



## JoJo16

purple_kiwi said:


> wow i have a big baby then lol. at 10 weeks she was 14 lbs 3 oz. she was 7 lbs 8 oz at birth

thats funny how she was smaller than alice at birth and weighs more than her now and alice is almost 17 weeks lol!!


----------



## JoJo16

sarah0108 said:


> oh and at 16 weeks she was 14lb8 :) x

she put on weight slower when she was born then! harriet is really long though lol dw max will be smaller  :D xxxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i had bubs weighed at 13 weeks and he was 15lb 4oz


----------



## sarah0108

JoJo16 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> oh and at 16 weeks she was 14lb8 :) x
> 
> she put on weight slower when she was born then! harriet is really long though lol dw max will be smaller  :D xxxxClick to expand...

yeah i think the wieght comes from her length tbh :haha:

i really struggle to get clothes to fit her right. Shes big as in tall etc but petite body wise if that makes sense? im sure that will be great when shes a teenager but atm its a right pain in the bum :rofl: x

ETA: haha Max will deof be bigger than she was! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo was born 8lb 4oz, last time I got him weighed was when he was 23 weeks and he was 17.3oz!! Chunky monkey....i'm guessing hes about 18lbs now @ 6 months old! 

x


----------



## 08marchbean

havnt had paige weighted in few weeks but at 6 weeks she was 10lb 15oz, i think shes in the 75th percentile-chunky but. dunno how shes still gaining so much as she hasnt upped her feeds since she was like 4 weeks old and it still on 5oz but usually only takes 4.


----------



## JoJo16

08marchbean said:


> havnt had paige weighted in few weeks but at 6 weeks she was 10lb 15oz, i think shes in the 75th percentile-chunky but. dunno how shes still gaining so much as she hasnt upped her feeds since she was like 4 weeks old and it still on 5oz but usually only takes 4.

alice didnt up her feed to 5 oz untill she was 6 weeks old and she stayed on 5 oz untill she was about 14 weeks. alice hardly ever finishes bottles either:dohh: xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

omg maisies a proper greedy baby shes on hungrier baby milk and takes 7 oz every 3-4 hours (although she sicks up loads at every feed) and shes only 14 weeks and has been on that the past 3-4 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

bubs is a hungry baby i gave him baby rice a 5 weeks and he was fine after that, hes 15 ish weeks now and he has 5 or 6 8oz bottles a day and a breakfast(fresh fruit or porrige), a mid day snack (yoghurt) only occasional, and tea then dessert


----------



## Jemma_x

connor was 4lb 8oz at birth and is 15lb 10oz at nearly 11 months

day after he was born:
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/meandconnor1.jpg


----------



## JoJo16

aww bless him, look at his tiny legs and arms. was he born early hun? i saw loads of little babs when alice was in neo natal and they actually looked breakable!! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> :rofl: okay girls im going to storm in with my huge baby!
> 
> 8lb14.5 at birth HC: 36cm :shock:
> 
> at 11months shes 21 & half pounds :haha: her head and length measure lines above her weight though.. shes a very tall little girly like her dad! not short arse like me :haha: x

Move aside, mine is bigger! he was 8lbs 15.8oz
not sure what he is at now. lol

ellies gonna come and beat us all .lol


----------



## JoJo16

she doesnt really come on anymore, well i never see her about :shrug:


----------



## AP

Ellies been v quiet on FB too....


----------



## AP

Jemma I hink he looks a good size considering!

But that could be me.... :rofl:


----------



## rachyh1990

Maddie weighed 11bs 9oz at 9 weeks tee hee my little chunky monkey :D xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sb22 said:


> Ellies been v quiet on FB too....

probs busy w/ her boys:cloud9:


----------



## Jemma_x

JoJo16 said:


> aww bless him, look at his tiny legs and arms. was he born early hun? i saw loads of little babs when alice was in neo natal and they actually looked breakable!! xx

he was born at 37 weeks



sb22 said:


> Jemma I hink he looks a good size considering!
> 
> But that could be me.... :rofl:

I thought he was tiny, i was terrified of holding him :lol:


----------



## Jas029

A week ago he was 11lbs 10 1/2oz :happydance: (9 weeks old)


----------



## purple_kiwi

kimbobaloobob said:


> bubs is a hungry baby i gave him baby rice a 5 weeks and he was fine after that, hes 15 ish weeks now and he has 5 or 6 8oz bottles a day and a breakfast(fresh fruit or porrige), a mid day snack (yoghurt) only occasional, and tea then dessert

no offence but isnt that really early to be giving food? the guide line is like 17 weeks at least i beleive. i dont believe your babys stomach would even be devolped enough to handle that. i couldnt even give my baby that with out feeling like id be violating her digestive system. why didnt you just up his bottles or give hungery baby milk?. if anything shouldnt the baby just get the rice and not the other complex foods. :shrug:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

purple_kiwi said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> bubs is a hungry baby i gave him baby rice a 5 weeks and he was fine after that, hes 15 ish weeks now and he has 5 or 6 8oz bottles a day and a breakfast(fresh fruit or porrige), a mid day snack (yoghurt) only occasional, and tea then dessert
> 
> no offence but isnt that really early to be giving food? the guide line is like 17 weeks at least i beleive. i dont believe your babys stomach would even be devolped enough to handle that. i couldnt even give my baby that with out feeling like id be violating her digestive system. why didnt you just up his bottles or give hungery baby milk?. if anything shouldnt the baby just get the rice and not the other complex foods. :shrug:Click to expand...

non taken :)
the hv told me to give him baby rice and not to go up to stage 2 baby rice as its like cement in their stomach, they make the milk heavier so its harder to digest, they do normally say 3 months at least, and as hes been on it a while i just started intorducing different foods, its all still pretty plain food though, carrot, bannana, sweet potato, petis flou and he occasionally has a jar if im out and about, but the hv did guide me on the majority of it, but he was also gumming (cant exactly chew it) his food as soon as i started giving it to him so apparently showed he knew what to do with it


----------



## Mellie1988

I just got Theo weighed, he is now 19lb!!! :| :| Fattyyy


----------



## purple_kiwi

kimbobaloobob said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> bubs is a hungry baby i gave him baby rice a 5 weeks and he was fine after that, hes 15 ish weeks now and he has 5 or 6 8oz bottles a day and a breakfast(fresh fruit or porrige), a mid day snack (yoghurt) only occasional, and tea then dessert
> 
> no offence but isnt that really early to be giving food? the guide line is like 17 weeks at least i beleive. i dont believe your babys stomach would even be devolped enough to handle that. i couldnt even give my baby that with out feeling like id be violating her digestive system. why didnt you just up his bottles or give hungery baby milk?. if anything shouldnt the baby just get the rice and not the other complex foods. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> non taken :)
> the hv told me to give him baby rice and not to go up to stage 2 baby rice as its like cement in their stomach, they make the milk heavier so its harder to digest, they do normally say 3 months at least, and as hes been on it a while i just started intorducing different foods, its all still pretty plain food though, carrot, bannana, sweet potato, petis flou and he occasionally has a jar if im out and about, but the hv did guide me on the majority of it, but he was also gumming (cant exactly chew it) his food as soon as i started giving it to him so apparently showed he knew what to do with itClick to expand...

ok lol sorry i just got a lil worried cuz i know your not suppose to but if your HV said it was ok thats much better lol. i just weighed Kailee yesterday and shes 15 lbs 6 oz. starting to slow a bit on weight gain lol


----------



## JoJo16

its funny how much babies weights differ even when they can be born at the same weight. aww mellisa hes still a cute 'fatty' :D xxx


----------



## sineady

lewis got weighed at 13 weeks & was 15lb 3oz......weighed 7lb 2oz when he was born


----------



## annawrigley

aw noah is such a fatty he weighed 13lb11 on wednesday at 7w5d xx


----------



## JoJo16

omg anna really? thats cute. is he big like long? xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

purple_kiwi said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> bubs is a hungry baby i gave him baby rice a 5 weeks and he was fine after that, hes 15 ish weeks now and he has 5 or 6 8oz bottles a day and a breakfast(fresh fruit or porrige), a mid day snack (yoghurt) only occasional, and tea then dessert
> 
> no offence but isnt that really early to be giving food? the guide line is like 17 weeks at least i beleive. i dont believe your babys stomach would even be devolped enough to handle that. i couldnt even give my baby that with out feeling like id be violating her digestive system. why didnt you just up his bottles or give hungery baby milk?. if anything shouldnt the baby just get the rice and not the other complex foods. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> non taken :)
> the hv told me to give him baby rice and not to go up to stage 2 baby rice as its like cement in their stomach, they make the milk heavier so its harder to digest, they do normally say 3 months at least, and as hes been on it a while i just started intorducing different foods, its all still pretty plain food though, carrot, bannana, sweet potato, petis flou and he occasionally has a jar if im out and about, but the hv did guide me on the majority of it, but he was also gumming (cant exactly chew it) his food as soon as i started giving it to him so apparently showed he knew what to do with itClick to expand...
> 
> ok lol sorry i just got a lil worried cuz i know your not suppose to but if your HV said it was ok thats much better lol. i just weighed Kailee yesterday and shes 15 lbs 6 oz. starting to slow a bit on weight gain lolClick to expand...

not too worry, every babys different too, they normally let you know when there ready, guess bubs was just a early one:shrug:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I got my lil man weighed at 6+2 and he was 11lb 6oz!!! Im worried now that seems loads compared to all of you and he was only 7lb 10lb born! Hes 8+2 now wish i got him weighed today now will have to wait till next week lol. He don't look that fat tho this is the thing lol :s


----------



## JoJo16

aww bless him. i always wonder where they keep it all when they dont look 'fat' lol xx


----------



## danniemum2be

im dreading getting maisie weighed next i just know shes guna be a lil chunk lol x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Isabelle was 6lbs 10oz born and at 15 weeks she was 15lb 6oz...she's gotten pretty hefty! I think she's on about the 80th centile for weight! She's exclusively breastfed, my HV was like 'you're making gold top!' lol

I think last time her length and hc were measured she was on the 50th centile for both.


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> omg anna really? thats cute. is he big like long? xx

yeah, well i think so, hes 59cm? hes really fat too, his legs are so chubby and he has a massive buddha belly :cloud9: xx


----------



## JoJo16

alice is a short ass lol when she was born she was on the 15th centile for height! i dont no what she is now she doesnt get measured :S xx


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: harriets head and length are like a centile ABOVE her weight :haha: shes just way to tall with a bigger head bless her ! x


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie's getting weighed wed she will be 15 weeks she was last weighed about 3 weeks ago and was 12 1b 1 shes deffo put on loads since then x


----------



## Lauraxamy

My LO was weighed on tues she was 17 days old and she weighed 8lbs 11oz! She was born 7lb 4oz. I think she's trying to be a chubster, her face is already huge and has chunky thighs hehe.


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> :rofl: harriets head and length are like a centile ABOVE her weight :haha: shes just way to tall with a bigger head bless her ! x

 :rofl:
noah has a big ed too his is 91st centile i think xx


----------



## CallieBert

Braden was 4lbs 5oz when he was born, we had him weighed again at 4 weeks and he was 7lbs 8oz. Last time we had him weighed was at almost 5 months and he was 13lbs 2oz. :)

He is small but its to be expected with him being a premmie, hes still small, but healthy which is what matters :)


----------



## danniemum2be

got maisie weighed yesterday at 15 weeks and she was 13 1b 8 the lilchunk but bang on 50th centile and same with her height so still in proportion x x


----------



## purpledaisy2

My LO is 6 months old today, off to get him weighed this afternoon so will report back :)


----------



## annawrigley

noah is on the 91st centile for weight :rofl: chubbbb xx


----------



## 08marchbean

annawrigley said:


> noah is on the 91st centile for weight :rofl: chubbbb xx

how heavy is noah would b interesting seen as our los r only 5 days appart. paige was 12lb 4 at 8 weeks 1day. :flower: i think she looks chuuuuuby :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Riley was 12lb 9oz monday :thumbup:
Almost double his birthweight now!
He also gained 4 inches and now he's 23 inches.
50th weight & length 60th head :winkwink:
He was like in the 10th for head and stuff last time.. So I think he grew! :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie is now 60 cm :-D on the 50th centile x


----------



## danniemum2be

maisies the same length as riley lol x


----------



## Jas029

danniemum2be said:


> maisies the same length as riley lol x

And she's like a month older.. Odd!


----------



## lynnikins

darre i say it, EJ is 14lb 14oz or was on tuesday hes bound to have put on more weight since, he was 10lb 12oz at birth


----------



## annawrigley

08marchbean said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> noah is on the 91st centile for weight :rofl: chubbbb xx
> 
> how heavy is noah would b interesting seen as our los r only 5 days appart. paige was 12lb 4 at 8 weeks 1day. :flower: i think she looks chuuuuuby :haha:Click to expand...

yesterday he was 15lb at 9w6d :) x


----------



## danniemum2be

awwww bless thats so cute lol hes 2 1b heavier than maisie and shes 5 n half weeks older lol x x x


----------



## JoJo16

noah is prob the same weight as alice now! thats cute x


----------

